# Timing belts oh Renault



## Lazy (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi again
Just purchased a Renault master Van 2.5 diesel with the intentions of making it home for the next 9 moths. Its quite a unit not in a great sense but suited the budget. The previous owner couldnt tell me if the timing belt has been change or not. I have always on purchasing a second hand vehicle change the timing belts. And the same true of my childrens cars. Most timing belts are straight forward to change but I have never tackled a Renault.
Does anyone have words of wisdom that would be useful.
Are there any special tools required? I havent got a service manual but will start the search tomorrow.
looking forward to words of wisdom


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 26, 2009)

hi lazy have a look on ebay for a manual on disk, i've had afew workshop manuals off there and they are brill!!! sorry no reno ones tho' but i'm sure if you'v changed belts on other makes you'll be fine with  the reno! good luck


----------



## jiffers (Apr 27, 2009)

funny how it may seem but im a renault master tech so done a few how old is it if it the newer shape and single cam they are easy the renault belts only run one way so install the correct way and the belts are marked also the belt tentoiner is sprung loaded but needs to be manualy tentioned 
if it is a twin cam (g9t) they need timing tools 

jiff


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Apr 27, 2009)

if it's a 2.5 98-01 single cam, its a 2hr job ,plenty of timeing marks, you can use a couple of drill shanks to pin the fly wheel and pump


----------



## Lazy (May 20, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks for the tips they helped.
The question is if the belt breaks does the valve and piston meet on those machines?
The valve tensioner was ceased and I am a little concerned the belt is tighter than I would have liked.
Ps Changing te the clutch cylinder was a job and a half
cheers heading north
Lazy


----------



## Jacques le foot (May 20, 2009)

ohh!! Jiffers, while we on the subject of timing belt, we also have a Renault Master 3.00litre diesel, its done just over 30000 miles in 4 years. Can you advise me when we
 should be looking at changing it, although we can't do it ourselves, we know a man that can,

Thanks,

Jackie


----------

